# Newbie Engine Cleaning Advice Needed Please-



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

Bigger image here-

http://users.tpg.com.au/spizzeo//engines.JPG

I am going to wash the Engine bay tomorrow for the first time ever and have my brushes, Surfex HD (will dilute at 10%), and Aero 303 ready.

However after reading horror storys of fuse boxes, ECM's, coil packs, etc what do I need to cover in the photo show of my Audi.

I assume the alternator is a given (barely seen at the front of the engine bay) and the wiring in the bottom right of the image, and the battery, but what else?

Where is the air intake and the ECM/fuse box etc that I may need to cover?

Thanks guys.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't cover parts, I just avoid directly soaking certain parts e.g electrics, battery etc.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks mate. Just finished. Very happy-

Before-
http://users.tpg.com.au/spizzeo//engines.JPG

After-
http://users.tpg.com.au/spizzeo//engines2.JPG

What I did with my A4-

- I covered the wires with foil wrap and the alternator with a bag and pre washed with a hose on a medium spray setting sparingly.
- Then sprayed on the Surfex HD (This stuiff is brilliant) and agitated with my various brushes.
- Let sit for 5 minutes. Rinsed off with the same spray setting.
- Turned on the Engine for 2 minutes to help with the drying process (everything worked. Yay  ). Wiped the remainding water off with a towel.
- Applied Aerospace 303 (Again a great product). And then wiped of with a Micro Towel.

End result priceless


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, good job :thumb:


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks. With the Aero 303 I pretty much buffed it off after a few minutes as I like a Matt look, but I will try your 3-4 hours next time


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking at the before and after photos you've done a very nice job.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

That's turned out very well indeed, good job.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im going to do my engine bay but I think I will have the engine running when i do it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thehulk2002 said:


> Im going to do my engine bay but I think I will have the engine running when i do it


2 reasons NOT to do that, and to wait until the drying stage before turning it on:

1) it gets hot, and could burn you, cause issues with the cleaning product

2) When you are hosing the engine down, you could be really unlucky to get some water into the air intake, and into the engine.... not good...

so, I would suggest, you leave the engine off while cleaning, and hosing down, but start it to help out with the drying... but not for too long... 

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> Im going to do my engine bay but I think I will have the engine running when i do it


Not the best idea mate.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, put it on after to dry it out, but not during. 

Another reason I can think of is shorting - if you short something out while it's running you could do more damage than by wetting something and stopping it from starting. In that case it should be fine once it's dried out. 

Just a personal theory. 

Nothing like the squeeky bum moment you turn the key after a hosing though eh!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Nothing like the squeeky bum moment you turn the key after a hosing though eh!


Still close my eyes and hold my breath for some reason! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Still close my eyes and hold my breath for some reason! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


And then proceed to stare at the engine looking for anything and listen to it for anything untoward. For ages.

Thousands, may be millions of people the world over wash their engine bays and have done for decades, but it still makes us squirm lol.

Although I'm detailing a 600bhp Skyline this weekend and wont be touching his engine!


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> And then proceed to stare at the engine looking for anything and listen to it for anything untoward. For ages.
> 
> Thousands, may be millions of people the world over wash their engine bays and have done for decades, but it still makes us squirm lol.
> 
> Although I'm detailing a 600bhp Skyline this weekend and wont be touching his engine!


Had a 691bhp Evo 9 engine detail not so long ago, got no pictures but looked great. All the chrome and blue piping looked the dogs. And yes, when i turned the engine over, i thanked the heavens i hadnt got water in his £***** engine....  And at this point i didnt have my Metro Vac so water collected in the intercooler and rad, so steamed alot after a few minutes of running.

Was stood over the engine for 10-15 minutes making sure it was steam, and not smoke :lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll have a look at it, if there's any obviously greasy bits I'll do it and wipe with a MF. But from the pics I've seen it's been blinged already. 

The problem is, he bought it like it and worryingly, doesnt seem to know much about how it's been done. If I had a car with over 100% power increase I'd want to know every nut and bolt.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

good point thanks


----------

